

Weev and the cult of the angry young man - phaer
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/12/4693710/the-end-of-kindness-weev-and-the-cult-of-the-angry-young-man

======
shinratdr
This article is two months old. Just noting for anyone that feels like they
might have read it already.

